# Painting an asphalt driveway



## surfitness (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello new to the boards here and was checking to see if anyone had any experience painting asphalt. We have a drive that is in need of recoating, and we wanted to try painting. Is it possible???  
If so which paint or sealer would be best to use. I was looking at Behr and it looked like it was for concrete only. I would rather ask you folks b/c at HD you get 5 diifferent answers from 5 different people.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, asphalt is oil based and not much likes to stick to oil. If you seal it, it becomes a solar oven and blows off the sealant. You could put sand or shells over it and let the vehicles do the rest.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

They (not sure who they are) make an asphalt sealer, which is basically squeegeed on, and is black. You've got to make sure that the driveway is clean, cracks are filled with patch, and there are no weeds at all growing in.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

There a asphalt sealer called klearKote I think it comes in a orange 5 gallon can. Runs about 75 dollars for 5 gal. I seen a drive way sealed with it. The guy who did it told me he sealed once every six months the first year and about once a year for 5 years. It looked like glass after a five years. Did the same with his washed agragate porch and patio.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

surfitness said:


> .. checking to see if anyone had any experience painting asphalt. We have a drive that is in need of recoating, and we wanted to try painting. Is it possible???


I helped my brother-in-law start his sealcoating business
If there's a product out there to do this, it slipped by me and him


----------

